# Screensaver images for you screensaver hack types.



## ereaderbackgrounds (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi, folks!

My name is Austin, and I run the website ereaderbackgrounds.com. As the URL suggests, it's all about kindle screensaver images. Some of you have probably been to the site before, many probably haven't.

I've let it sit for the last few months, but now I'm working on the site and adding new content regularly again. Check it out, and let me know what you think. Should I change something? Should I add a new category?

Also, I'm trying to get an artists section going. If any of you are or know artists who would like some extra publicity, I'm willing to put samples of your work and a link to your site front and center on my site.

Thanks, folks. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------

